# ISA vs ISO, are my shots ruined?



## jon_k (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been a digital shooter only until this point.

I got some bw film that can be developed with c64 process.

Anyways, it's ISO 400. The camera has an ISA dial. I assumed the camera was ISO too but turns out it's ISA.

What's the conversion of ISA to ISO, are my shots horribly exposed now?


----------



## Helen B (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that you might mean ASA. It is numerically the same as ISO: the ASA became the ANSI, and the ANSI standards pretty much became the ISO standards for film speeds - ANSI is the lead organisation for ISO photographic standards. There is no practical difference between ASA and ISO film speeds.

c64? It is C-41. Both Ilford XP-2 and Kodak BW400CN are 'chromogenic' B&W films that can be developed in C-41. They are both ISO/ASA 400 films when developed in C-41, the standard colour negative process.

Best,
Helen


----------



## jon_k (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, it's ASA.

The process listed is C-41. I obviously don't have my facts straight. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll learn more about film. I'm considering buying an enlarger to make my own prints, then later I might search for some true b&w film rather than this C-41 stuff. Then I can develop my own negatives.

I haven't developed film since high school, nor shot film. It's a real excitement to shoot a picture and be unsure if your shots are any good. ;-)

But you're spot on, the film is bw400cn. I'm hoping it's some good film with plenty of DR and such!


----------

